# Gerard Brandt



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2005)

Is anyone acquainted with Gerard Brandt (1626-1685), the Dutch Protestant minister and historian who wrote _The History of the Reformation in and About the Low Countries_? I came across a 4-volume 1720 edition of this book today. I would like to learn more about him and his writings.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Is anyone acquainted with Gerard Brandt (1626-1685), the Dutch Protestant minister and historian who wrote _The History of the Reformation in and About the Low Countries_? I came across a 4-volume 1720 edition of this book today. I would like to learn more about him and his writings.



Where did you get it? I would love to get my hands on it...


----------



## Poimen (Aug 28, 2005)

It's only $285 on E-Bay.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



I only got to look at it in a museum that specializes in rare Reformation books.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



 They had to pry it out of my hands before I left.... (j/k)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 10, 2006)

Brandt was commissioned by the States General to write the history of the Synod of Dordt but he himself was a Remonstrant. 



> The States General had commissioned the historian, Gerard Brandt, to report on the Synod. The result was a notable study on the Historie der Reformatie in four volumes which was almost instantly translated into English, underlining the importance attached to the Synod of Dort. An objective description of the debates was demanded and the authors seemed to have adhered to this dictate admirably. But not quite.
> 
> Brandt's study has been praised as a highlight in Church historical writing and most libraries hold a copy of his work. Yet the publication of the book created an immediate controversy which forced political intervention. Brandt himself was a Remonstrant. In volume three of the study he makes his true feelings known by including a fierce anti-Calvinistic poem, entitled 'De Triumphe van de Gereformeerde Duivel op zijn Synode' ( The triumph of the Calvinist devil at his synod ). By implication he attacked the English delegation which had been instrumental in the rejection of Arminian doctrines. It enraged the States General, fearing political repercussions. Volume three was taken out of circulation and destroyed. Only a few copies (an estimated 10 to 15) survived, in later editions page concerned is left empty.
> 
> Brandt's study is important from a historical point of view. From a bibliographical perspective the original volume three is a rarity 2. This is one of those fascinating moments that a bibliographical account deepens historical insight. The debates and development at Dort have been recorded in detail. That record, however, does not reflect the passion of the conflict. The bibliographic history of a relatively small poem contained in (and removed from) this massive study throws more light on the emotion involved than hundred pages of facts. -- Source


----------

